# Running On Only 3 Cyl. Need Help FAST!!



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

alright..i was just driving, stopped at a stop light, and when i went to go my car felt weak! and the car shook when i started to go. 

ok so this is what i did. 

I check all the plugs. everythhing was good, and still the same thing. 
I unpluged each plugwire(while the car was still running) and (from left of the engine to the right) i unplugged each one, and the first three, when i took each out, the car felt like it was going to die(Obvious) and the last plug(the one right by the Distributer) wen i took that one out. the car didnt wanna die or anything. While i took each out i pointed the Plugwire to a Ground to see if their was spark in the wire, and on all of them their is, but on that one cylinder the plug is not sparking.

I think that theirs no fuel going into that cylinder, i think its a closed Injcetor. 

what do you guys think???


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Did you actually check spark at the plugs? Sometimes a plug can go bad and still look OK. Maybe swap around two plugs, or get a new one to test the theory.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

Altima SSS said:


> Did you actually check spark at the plugs? Sometimes a plug can go bad and still look OK. Maybe swap around two plugs, or get a new one to test the theory.


sure did

it sucks because i jus called around town,an no one ruilds fuel injectors and i called nissan and for a new one its about $130.00 plus the two ring i have to replace so thats another $1.00 to $5.00 (is their any difference)


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Altiman93 said:


> sure did
> 
> it sucks because i jus called around town,an no one ruilds fuel injectors and i called nissan and for a new one its about $130.00 plus the two ring i have to replace so thats another $1.00 to $5.00 (is their any difference)


Use something to listen to the fuel injectors ticking while idling -- like a long screw driver or a mechanic's stethospope if you have one (ideal tool). See if the injector for that cylinder is dead ... indicated by no ticking. If so, I'd sure check the connector and wire on that injector before getting a new one.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

i made the mistake of being confident and thinking its a dead injector, and i already bought it from nissan $140.00 total. but i hope i am right, and it is a dead injecor


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

If you said;"but on that one cylinder the plug is not sparking",why you think its a dead injector?and not cable,sparkplug ,Distri CAP.


----------



## altimadoctor (Nov 3, 2007)

A fuel injector has nothing to do with getting a spark, all it does is meter the amount of fuel that is delivered to the cylinder, if you are not getting a spark, then I would check the distributor, ignition coil, plug wires. It sounds like it is an electrical problem, not fuel injector related. You can use an ohm meter to check the resistance without removing the injector from the cylinder to determine if the injector is bad.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i had this problem with my 04 altima...it ended up being the ignitor coil...hope that helps


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

all of the wires work, theirs spark in all of the wires. I took each one out(while the car was running) and took out each wire, and put it up against one of the ground bolts, and theirs spark in all 4 Wires. Also when i took out each of the wires, when i took it out the car wanted to die (obvious) all 3 were good but on the 4 cyl. when i took out the plug, it didnt do anything, the engine didnt want to die. so ignigion is good, and compression is good(did a compression test). so the only thing is, is that their is no fuel going in to that 4th cylinder, thats why i think its a dead injector.


----------



## nearkolob (Dec 1, 2007)

I have found the injectors in this car to be problematic. I have even replaced a couple and had to re-replace them when the new ones from AutoZone were faulty.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh really, i was thinking of going to Autozone, or Napa, but i just went to nissan, payed about $140 for the injecor, and the o-rings(had to buy the o-rings) and now my car runs better than before it was messed up


----------



## nearkolob (Dec 1, 2007)

The ones at Autozone are "GP Serenson" part #800-1288ZN I have bought 2 so far and had to replace both of them. One because it completely stopped working about 20 miles after it was installed. The other I just replaced today after about 3000 miles after it was installed. That one stopped working at idle or under 1k RPM. These are $99.99 and include o-rings and compression fitting for cap.

I am hoping to get better mileage when all the injectors are fixed. I think one more of them is faulty at idle but it is one of the original injectors.

Right now I get about 22mpg.


----------

